# Buying a flatscreen TV in Beijing



## Mister Six

I want to buy myself a nice flatscreen TV as a treat, but I'm a bit concerned about being ripped off. What's a reasonable price to pay for a 40" (plasma or LCD) in Beijing? And where's a reasonably safe place to buy it from? I've heard stories about people swapping out branded TVs for cheap knock-offs. Delivery would be handy, too.

Thanks!


----------



## sandyzeng

get it from SUNING or GOME,all the problems will be solved


----------



## mandrew

In the same vain, I am looking for a cheap/used tv...Anyone know where I should be looking?


----------



## natesiy

Regular 40" ish TVs (LCD) are running about 3900 rmb and up. 

I don't believe they sell 40s, but they have a 39", 42", 46" and 47".


----------

